# قبول النفس!!



## girl_in_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2006)

سلسلة : المسيحية تعالج النفس
قبول النفس بقلم/محب شمعون 
" أحمدك من أجل أنى قد امتزت عجبآ . عجيبة هى أعمالك ونفسى تعرف ذلك يقينآ " ( مز 139 : 14 )

كان عاملان يقومان بازالة انسداد أصاب مدخنة ضخمة , فانزلق أحدهما داخلها , فلما أراد الثانى أن يمسك به انجذب معه وسقط كلاهما الى أسفل وخرجا من الفتحة السفلية للمدخنه . اتسخ وجه الأول بسواد كثيف بينما بقى وجه الثانى نظيفآ كما كان من قبل .
نظر كلاهما للآخر فتخيل كل منهما أنه مثل صاحبه فكانت النتيجه أن أسرع الثانى وسكب مياهآ كثيرة على وجهه بلا داع , وظن الأول أن وجهه نظيفآ فلم يهتم بغسله !!

ان كثيرين للأسف يهدرون طاقتهم فيما لا يفيد والسبب أنهم لا يرون أنفسهم على حقيقتها اذ ينظرون لأنفسهم فى مرآة الآخرين . لقد خلق الله كل منا متميزآ ولكل واحد فينا خطه أعدها الله لنسلك فيها , فما أخطر أن يعيش واحد منا دور الآخر .
معنى قبول النفس
هو قبول ما نحن عليه شاكرين ولا سيما أمام الأمور التى لا يمكن تغييرها . ومحبة النفس محبه حقيقية بلا أنانيه .
· ان قبول النفس عندما يحدث من ضمير صادق ونقى يعتبر من أجمل مصادر السعادة للمرء .
· اذا كانت الصورة التى تراها عن نفسك صادقه فهى حتمآ سوف تقود حياتك .
· ان توقعات الشخص عن نفسه مهمة جدآ , بل تفوق أهمية تقدير الآخرين له وتوقعاتهم له ومنه .
مجالات عدم قبول النفس
- الشكل : ( اللون – الطول – الشعر – الوزن )
- القدرات : ( الصوت – الرسم– القدرات العقليه ............ ....... الخ )
- البيئة التى نشأ فيها : ( القرية – الحى – المدينة )
- الأصل والنسب : ( لدي مراره تجاه : والدي – عائلتى – انسبائى..... )
- مظاهر جسديه : ( الملبس – المأكل – المظهر– البيت – الأثاث )
- مظاهر نفسيه : ( الخجل – النقد الزائد – القلق ............ الخ )
- مظاهر روحيه : ( عدم الغفران للآخرين أو للنفس – صعوبة الايمان – التذمر )
أسباب عدم قبول النفس
أولآ : أسباب خارجية ( المشكلات التربوية ) :
أ‌- الأسرة ( الأب – الأم – الأخوة ) والرسائل السلبيه التى تقدم للطفل فى بداية حياته 
مثال : " أنت فاشل .. انتى خايبه ..مش ها تقدر تعمل كذا .. ياما حاولت ومنفعتش .. مش أول مره تغلط.. ما فيش فايده منك المنحوس منحوس "
قد تقال هذه الجمل بدافع حسن االنيه من الوالدين للتحفيز على النجاح لكنها تترك آثار سلبية مدمرة فى نفسية الطفل 
ب‌- قيم المجتمع الخاطئة :
مثال : " الولد أفضل من البنت .. عيب لا تعترض على كلام اللى اكبر منك "
ج‌- المفاهيم الدينية المغلوطة :
مثال : " التعاليم عن القدر والنصيب والحظ " 
" الفقر هو ارادة الله لك لكى تكون أكثر روحانيه وصلاحآ "( مع أن سليمان كان غنيآ ولم تؤثر فيه أمواله بل نساءه )
ثانيآ : أسباب داخليه ( علاقة الانسان بنفسه )
1- المقارنة غير العادلة مع الآخرين
( لأننا لا نجترى أن نعد أنفسنا بين قوم من الذين يمدحون أنفسهم ولا أن نقابل أنفسنا بهم بل هم اذ يقيسون أنفسهم على أنفسهم ويقابلون أنفسهم بأنفسهم لا يفهمون ) ( 2كو 10 : 12 )
الخطأ فى المقارنة: دائمآ أقيس نفسى على الآخرين
المبالغة فى المقارنة : بأن أعطى الآخرين تقديرآ اكبر وأعطى لنفسى تقديرآ اقل . واقارن نقاط ضعفى بنقاط قوة الآخرين ( مكان . ملبس . سكن ) .
ما أحتاجه أنا ابليس يكبره ( مال – وظيفة – زواج ) . وما يحتاجه الآخرين ابليس يصغره ( قدرات – صحة – تعليم )
ما املك أنا ابليس يصغره وما يملك الآخرين ابليس يكبره
2- النقد السلبى : 
النقد الايجابى مطلوب للتحفيز على النجاح والنقد السلبى دائمآ يقودنى للفشل وعدم الثقة بالنفس .
وفى النقد السلبى : اركز على الخطأ وعلى المشكلة فقط لا غير .
3- مشاعر الذنب : 
الشعور بالذنب فقط يقودنى للفشل وأحيانآ الانتحار ( مثل يهوذا )
4- الأهداف غير الواقعية : 
( شقة تمليك فى أرقى بقعه . سياره ووظيفه مرموقه . عروسه ( على الفرازة ) )

كيف تفوز بمشاعر طيبه تجاه نفسك ؟
( الطريق الى قبول النفس )
أولآ : ادراك من أنت من وجهة نظر الله :

مقاييس الله
ينظر للقلب ( المضمون ) 
مقاييس العالم
ينظر للوجه ( الشكل ) 
الله ينظر لكل انسان بمقدار ما دفعه
ليمتلكه ( الدم – الصليب )
ينظر للانسان حسب ما يمتلك (ممتلكاته )
الله يقيس النوايا والدوافع للتصرفات
(مثال : الفلسين والمراه الفقيره )
يحكم على ما يبدو ظاهر من تصرفات 
( مثال : الأغنياء وتقديماتهم فى الهيكل )

" اذ صرت عزيزآ فى عينى مكرمآ وأنا قد أحببتك " ( أش 43 : 4 )
أنت : عزيز – غالى – مكرم – مميز – محبوب 

ثانيآ : صحح صورتك الذاتية عن نفسك :
عندما يقول عنك أحدآ أو يقول لك تعليقآ سلبيآ .. اسأل نفسك : هل هذا التعليق صحيح أم لا ؟ هل أنا اصدق هذا التعليق ؟هل أنا واثق فى هذا التعليق ؟ ( اقرأ موقف نحميا من كلام أعدائه )
تذكر أنك محبوب من الله وهذه هى الخطوة الأولى لتحب نفسك .. تذكر أن الله قد أبدع فى خلقك سواء كنت طويلآ أو قصيرآ . ذو بشره سمراء أو بشره شقراء مهما كان تقديرك لجمالك أو وسامتك الكل جميل ومحبوب لدى الله ( يوحنا 3 : 16 )
لا تضيع الوقت فى البحث عن نقائصك ونقاط ضعفك , لا ترثى لحالك ووضعك عند الاخفاق . تعامل بنجاح مع الحقائق المؤلمة فى حياتك ( مز 18 : 18 )
ثالثآ : تعرف على قدراتك ومواهبك :
لقد خلقك الله منفردآ لك شخصيتك ومواهبك وقدراتك من أجل هدف محدد وغاية خاصة ( أفسس 2 : 10 )
رابعآ : دوام حياة الشكر لله:yaka:


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

كلام من ذهب .. مبارك مجهودكي الرائع ....

لا يمكن أن تشتري الخبرة .. ولكن يمكن أن تدفع ثمنها .


----------



## freearsto (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قبول النفس!!*

ياالله اعطني القدره علي تغيير ما استطيع تغييره و تحمل ما لا استطيع تغييره و الحكمه لمعرفه الفرق بين ما استطيع و ما لا استطيع تغييره                                                لكن لكي لا نظلم انفسنا نحن في مجتمع لا نستطيع فيه ان نكتشف مواهبنا او ميولنا بسبب التعليم الاصم و العادات و التقاليد


----------



## blackguitar (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قبول النفس!!*

*يااااااااااه على الموضوع الجميل اوى*
*جميل اوى بجد*
*يجب ان نقبل انفسنا كما هى ونحاول ان نتخلص من عيوبنا فالله نفسه احبنا فكيف لانحب انفسنا ونقبلها*
*وصدقونى ان كرهنا لانفسنا ياتى بنا بامراض نفسيه رهيبه وعقد صعبه الحل فلا نستطيع ان نتكيف مع المجتمع*


----------



## sparrow (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قبول النفس!!*

موضوع رائع جدااااااااا
يا جيرل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مارسيليانا (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قبول النفس!!*

الله عليكى ياgirl بجد ربنا معاكى وينجحك انتى واللى زييك
وفعلا المفروض ان احنا نرتضى باللى احنا فية ونشكر ربنا على الخير والشر على الحزن والفرح على الألم  على كل حاجة كل حاجة وبكدة مش هتواجهنا اى صعوبات ولا اى اعراض نفسية ولا اى شىء ممكن يضايقنا 
ربنا معاكوا كلكوا​


----------



## أرزنا (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قبول النفس!!*

سلام  المسيح:    
        صرت عزيزآ فى عينى مكرمآ وأنا قد أحببتك " ( أش 43 : 4 )
شكرا على الموضوع.


----------

